# No wind today



## mike w (Oct 22, 2014)

So I could make some jerky and get my maple bacon smoked.
Out of the brine and patted dry. 












KINDLE_CAMERA_1412344348000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 22, 2014





First batch is finished and now cooling. Pulled at IT of 152F. 













KINDLE_CAMERA_1412344515000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 22, 2014





Finished batch of beef jerky. My kids New teething device!












KINDLE_CAMERA_1412336676000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 22, 2014





Anyone else taking advantage of the great weather today? The guys that are re-thatching our roof got their first taste of jerky and really enjoyed it :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice Job Mike!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That Jerky looks Great----Looks thicker & a little more tender than most.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank Bear! Turns out that it makes a great teether for my kiddo. 













FB_IMG_14139784416159149.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 22, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello Mike.  GREAT lookin grub!  Also looks like " Mickey likes it!".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Hopefully you are old enough to remember that.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Oct 22, 2014)

Danny, thanks! Yep I do remember Mikey of life cereal fame! One of my favorite cereals growing up :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Danny, thanks! Yep I do remember Mikey of life cereal fame! One of my favorite cereals growing up :)


Still my favorite!!

I don't eat cereal often, but when I do, it's "Life". 

Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 23, 2014)

A little knife work this morning for taste testing.












KINDLE_CAMERA_1412413030000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 23, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2014)

Mike W said:


> A little knife work this morning for taste testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Money Shot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 23, 2014)

Great looking bacon there Mike and I agree with Bear; nice picture.  I would eat a slice or 10 of that!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Oct 23, 2014)

That Jerky looks great Mike - though I am more used to Danny's which is a lovely light green with a furry coat. Still he assures me that it has lots of added protein 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It all looks good - especially the bacon. The best bit though is that you are taking on such young apprentices


----------



## mike w (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate it! I got it all sliced and packaged and ended up with 9lbs of bacon off two pork bellies. I lose some fat from hot smoking but it gets rave reviews with friends and my wife's co-workers. My kid loves it, he's a little bacon thief and will steal it of plates in a heartbeat :)

I'm going to have to make more jerky soon, that's going so fast haha


----------



## wade (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Danny - Joking aside - do you make much jerky? I know you smoke a wide range of meats but I have not really heard you mention jerky much.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello Wade.  I have never made jerky.  I had a Mom and Pop shop just 5 miles from my home that produced and sold there own jerky.  Great stuff!  I was never a big jerky fanatic but when I wanted some it was just so easy to get a good quality product I had no reason to try making my own.  The same as sausage making.  I LOVE a south Texas style smoked sausage.  My great grandpa had a GREAT recipe.  I remember as a VERY young boy walking into the "shed" ( that's about all it was ) where he smoked sausage, bacon and hams.  He had a pile of sawdust and corncobs smouldering on the dirt floor.  I could have moved in to that wonderful smelling place and been happy for the rest of my life!  Unfortunately when he died the recipe was lost.  Back in Texas I could walk in to any store and buy a really good sausage so why bother learning to make my own?  Then I moved here.  I have had to develop my own sausage recipe if I wanted the same thing I got back in Texas.  I guess if I was a big jerky nut I would have had to try my own.  Good jerky is just not something I really miss.  I guess I am lazy and would make a VERY poor chef.  If I don't really want it, I just don't bother learning to make it.  I am not really a dessert person so guess what?  I know how to make 1 dessert that I really enjoy once in a while and I know how to open tub of ice cream.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

WHEW!!!  That was long winded!  So the answer is no.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

